# Copsing with plastic



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I totally want to try this method! I feel like I have so many projects and I'm running out of time before the season!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That video is from Allen Hopps, a member here (Allen H). He does some amazing things on the cheap. Be sure to check out his other videos, forum posts, and books/DVDs for sale. Worth every penny and then some, although he shares lots of information freely.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah, you should subscribe to his youtube channel

tons of free info there, highly recommended!

amk


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ive only seen a couple of his videos but he is amazingly talented


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

That was awesome! I never knew the plastic method and it looks so quick and easy! I might have to use this!


----------



## terryh142 (Jan 19, 2008)

i have done this for a couple years. it works great and i spray a coat of latex on after i am done. it helps with the paint and keeps the plastic on


----------

